

Time Warner Cable Expands Metered Billing To Four More Cities - vaksel
http://consumerist.com/5192997/time-warner-cable-expands-metered-billing-to-four-more-cities?skyline=true&s=x

======
paul_houle
Frontier DSL, which also serves communities around Rochester, NY has also been
talking about a bandwidth cap -- at a ludicrously low 5 GB/month.

Frontier serves a number of rural areas where they're the only option people
have for service: they've backed off on their threats when customers
threatened to take their cases to their state PUCs.

------
mdasen
For me, the caps are way too low and the bandwidth cost too high. I think a
cap in the 200GB range makes a lot more sense (since 243GB is full utilization
of a fractional T1). Then additional bandwidth at $0.30/GB (in the range of
what you'd pay from a hosting company) would work nicely. To put the 200GB in
perspective, streaming Hulu 100% of the time for the whole month wouldn't hit
200GB of usage.

It's one thing to go after those who have decided that they can saturate their
10Mbps connection all day and all night, but with the top cap at 40GB, that's
going to catch a decent amount of casual users.

